# worn puppy teeth



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Normal? Not normal? A sign of things to come with adult teeth? Diet related? Another pup from the litter shows no wear.

I don't think she is an abnormal chewer for her age...but not sure. She has been allowed to chew on some plastic stuff similar to Nylabone. I took her metal bowl out of her kennel long ago, she does not chew the wire. No rock chewing or anything. She has had a tennis ball in her mouth for 10 min total in her life.

She is on Eagle Pack Large Breed Puppy food, due to the knuckling over issue. That is mostly resolved.

She has had some bully sticks and two marrow bones (raw).

We are on a well here. No fancy shmancy floride water.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Can't tell because of the angle, but can you post a pic with her jaws closed and teeth in full and natural occlusion?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Can't tell because of the angle, but can you post a pic with her jaws closed and teeth in full and natural occlusion?


Yes I will...I will have to take that shot later. In the mean time, here is the same pic a little bigger.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

That's from tugging Jenn, probably from her teeth sliding over the bite item and getting caught before she gets a hard grip. I understand as the pup gets older the baby teeth get softer before the adult teeth come in. Maureen just told me she doesn't tug with a pup that is over 11-12 weeks until the adult dentition is in. You can still let her bite items like the rag or a puppy sized bite pillow. But no big whacka whacka back and forth or lifting the dog off the ground etc, as well let her just win the item don't try to pull the item away in a jerky movement as she is about to grip as that is how those tips of the canines probably came off in the first place.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I am looking at some of her chew toys, and thinking that they have contributed. One of her puppy favorites was a half cup plasic measuring cup. The cup shape has likely encouraged wear on the canines. Same with the chuckit. Another favorite.

For about a week she got into flipin a metal bowl over and biting/pushing it around a la Sasha. That probably didn't help either.

I haven't been swinging her around or doing too much tugging really, some kind of fetch/tug/win/play stuff, but not with tugs really. With the rubber ring, one of those braided ropes...etc.

I did try her leather rag out for the first time in a few weeks yesterday, but her grip is full and it was only 2 min. The only somewhat aggro (in a fun way) tugging she has done is with a sweater as a search reward. Probably totals about 10 min of tugging on it over the last month though.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> But no big whacka whacka back and forth or lifting the dog off the ground etc, as well let her just win the item don't try to pull the item away in a jerky movement as she is about to grip as *that is how those tips of the canines probably came off in the first place*.


Do you think they actually broke? I am not so sure about that. I thought it was likely wearing down from chewing.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

I'd put my bet on the marrow bones and metal bowl. Weight bearing bones can do that sorta thing even to adult dog teeth and metal, well... 
My pup loves to play with metal and hard plastic buckets and her puppy teeth looked like that when they fell out too. #-o Normal? for a certain kind of pup, probably.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Yup I think they broke it is not wear to me 99.9% sure .. Phin has one as well top left canine exact same shape. I'm sure it is because he and Sasha were tugging on one of those hard boiled softies. She was throwing him all over the backyard with the dumb thing as she would try to rip it out of his mouth, I'm sure that is where that happened. She was playing pretty rough with him. 

Like I said in my earlier post this is the age where their adult teeth are forming under the baby teeth and the blood supply is not the same anymore to the baby teeth, so they are weaker. 

FYI .. Those braided ropes are pretty hard on teeth as well especially if she is tugging on it. You'd be better off with the leather chamois or a small french linen bite pillow. The sweater is fun as long as you just put her weight on it and not make those jerky movements that pull the item from her mouth, try to get her push the item into you. Sorta like what I'm doing here with Phin. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viMqjxSdeeg You see I'm half heartedly trying to steal it from him and making a point not to jerk it out of his mouth. The game for him is to push the toy into me and get a wrestle while he grips the toy.


----------

